# Update: Milford Ma Plan To Poison Pigeons



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

UPDATE!!!!! Don't forget to make those calls to Milford's Town Manager Louis Celozzi and help the pigeons. We are getting closer to saving them!! 508 634-2303

Thanks to the Humane Society and several people who were persistant in making it known to the various organizations.
I am so glad that I was one of the ones who alerted the Humane Society. Please never sit back and think someone else will help.
All effort counts!!!! Please see update below

http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=67486


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Making Progress !!!*

Yes Pittsburg,

The calls and emails, have had an effect. The SPCA, helped greatly with their news article. This may get some local opposition to the killing going also !!
Great job, and thanks to all that have helped. If, by some chance you missed this, a email to the HSUS or MHS will still have an impact. Also, a phone call as Pitt has suggested, is also in order !!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all,

I spoke with Paul Mazzuchelli's office today who said Paul would be out of the office all day today (Monday) and that she was sending calls to Louis' office.
Louis' line was busy, so I called Paul's office back and didn't let them transfer the call.

The woman answering for the board of health did discuss the matter with me. Said they were getting phone calls from "all around the world" today! The woman specifically mentioned Belgium and the UK. 

She seemed concerned using a deterrent would only send the problem elsewhere to be dealt with in another location. She cited the hospital instance where poison had been used and that they no longer seemed to have a problem. She had no real answer for the inhumane method of "disbursement" and how the poison could impact other animals or the environment. A pregnant silence. She did say that they would meet tonight to discuss other alternatives and that they were considering another option which only deters the pigeons. 

Of course, when I tried back later in the morning for Louis, they said he was gone for the day.

Think it's called feeling alot of eyes on them.

fp


----------

